# Windows XP stürzt immer ab



## alexis (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo brauche mal wieder Hilfe

habe auf einem alten PC ein Win XP mit SP2 installiert. Komme bis zum angeben der Benutzer. Klicke ich dann weiter stürzt der PC ab und ich komme nicht mehr weiter. Immer wenn ich dann wieder neu starten will kommt das Windows Zeichen und blauer Hintergrund und der PC stürzt wieder ab. Hat jemand eine Ahnung an was das liegen könnt? Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Der PC hat 512MB RAM und einen 2.0GHZ Prozessor also sollte eigentlich ausreichend für ein XP sein. Hatte vorhin auch schon ein XP installiert, jedoch nur mit einem Benutzer. Könnte es eventuell daran liegen? 

Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## Rofi (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo alexis,

leider gibt es zu viele Möglichkeiten um Dir eine klare Lösung für Dein Problem anzubieten. Aber irgendwo muss man anfangen.

Als erstes würde ich alle Hardware vom Rechner abklemmen bzw. entfernen, welche nicht unbedingt zum Funktionieren des PC benötigt wird. Z.Bsp. andere als System-Festplatten, TV-Karte, alle externen Geräte, alle unnötiogen internen Geräte wie Brenner, evtl. Floppy falls kein Treiber (Raid) während der Windows-Installation verlangt ist usw.
Im Rechner sollte von einsteckbaren Karten höchstens die Grafikkarte vorhanden sein, ohne die Du kein Bild auf den Schirm bekommst. Dann sollte nur noch eine Festplatte da sein, auf die Du das Betriebssystem installierst. Auf einen CD/DVD-Player kannst Du auch nicht verzichten, weil von diesem das Betriebssystem installiert wird.

Falls Dein Problem bestehen bleibt, wäre es ideal, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hättest auf vergleichbare Hardware (evtl. eines Bekannten) zurück zu greifen um nacheinander die Hardwarekomponetnen zu tauschen um den Übeltäter zu lokalisieren. Falls Du außer einem DVD-Laufwerk noch einen Brenner hast würde ich diese beiden zur Installation zuerst vertauschen, d.h. bei der Installation jeweils eins von beiden anschließen und benutzen. Weiterhin könntest Du z.Bsp. so vorgehen:
Zuerst RAMs gegen andere austauschen und erneut probieren. Wenn das nicht geht, Deine RAMs wieder einstecken und
Grafikkarte gegen andere Grafikkarte austauschen usw.

Wenn das Problem immer noch besteht, alle Hardware bis auf das Motherboard raus und alle genannten Geräte des zweiten Rechners miteinander anschließen. Bei weiterhin bestehendem Problem, könnte es das Motherboard sein, was evtl. defekt ist.

Falls es an der Hardware liegt, müsste die fehlerhafte Komponente auf diese Art und Weise lokalisierbar sein.
Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## Mc_Schlummi (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,

wie mein Vorredner breits mitgeteilt hat, kannst du deine Hardware durchtesten. Ich würde mir Memtest besorgen und auf CD brennen und beim Start die CD einlegen, sodass Memtest gestartet wird. Je nach Rechner kann etwas dauern, bis der Speicher durchgeprüft worden ist. Sollten hier schon Fehler sein, kann dies bereits ein Indiz sein. Als nächstes würde ich mit chkdsk die Festplatten prüfen.


----------



## f1luo (19. Februar 2010)

Starte mal den PC im abgesicherten Modus und geh dort in der Systemsteuerung - System auf Erweitert. Dort dann bei Starten und Wiederherstellen den automatischen Neustart durchführen deaktivieren.
Dann mal hier die Fehlermeldung posten. So kann man schon einiges Eingrenzen.


----------

